# First HDR photos



## CherylL (Jun 4, 2018)

I tried out the bracketing shots on the X-T2.  Both were hand held and I was surprised that they lined up nicely when I got home.  Hope I didn't overcook them in Nik

1.  



060118_FXT_075_HDRw by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



060118_FXT_098_HDRw by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 5, 2018)

I think you did a great job Cheryl, not OTT like I do.  Both are beautifully taken and like them both, does the first need a very small straighten as looking at the sea it looks like it might slant to the right a bit ?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 5, 2018)

While I am NOT a fan of HDR, I DO like #2. The color of the columns is very nice to me.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 5, 2018)

Well first off I want to go to this place, it's beautifully serene. Second I think HDR has it's place and you picked a good choice for its application. Not overly cooked to my tastes. As Dave mentioned number 1 might need a slight leveling. Love the color and design of the walkway in number 2. As in all architecture shots it might benefit from some perspective adjustment.


----------



## ACS64 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nicely done.  Not over cooked to my taste.  I think no. 1 is straight but no. 2 could be straightened very slightly but that is really nitpicky on my part.  I wouldn't have checked except that others had fussed about no. 1.

On the subject "overcooking" virtually every photo published in my local newspaper is tone mapped or had the color saturation cranked way up whether the photo was locally taken or a wire photo.  This practice started about two year ago.  Interesting turn in newspaper standards as photog in Florida was fired 10-15 years ago for photoshopping the color saturation of a fire in a photo.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 5, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Well first off I want to go to this place, it's beautifully serene. Second I think HDR has it's place and you picked a good choice for its application. Not overly cooked to my tastes. As Dave mentioned number 1 might need a slight leveling. Love the color and design of the walkway in number 2. As in all architecture shots it might benefit from some perspective adjustment.



This place is adult's only.  We normally stayed next door in the family section, but after the difference in quiet won't go back.  I love kids, but hard to tolerate parents that let their kids run amok.

Adjusting for perspective in architecture is difficult for me.  I need more practice.  My version of ACR CS6 doesn't have the lens listed in the correction menu.  Could I pick something similar in range and go from there manually?


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 5, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Adjusting for perspective in architecture is difficult for me. I need more practice. My version of ACR CS6 doesn't have the lens listed in the correction menu. Could I pick something similar in range and go from there manually?



Not at my computer to check but I think that only applies to the automatic adjustment. Try going to the Develop panel>effects and use the sliders to adjust the vertical and horizontal


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 20, 2019)

Nicely done - I'm just getting into HDR and what you've done with these images is very good in my opinion.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks really good.  Nice place!  I know what you mean about parents letting their kids run around crazy. I don’t understand that. So obnoxious for other people to have to deal with.   I never expect quiet and serene when there are little kids around but some people are just oblivious to how their children’s behavior impacts others.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2019)

Just seeing this now wow, but since is was resurrected from the dead since June 2018 I think  these are wonderful images and over cooked, no way..Nicely done.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 20, 2019)

The second might be overcooked but it looks tasty.  That is how I would serve it.   Can I have another helping?


----------



## CherylL (Feb 21, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Just seeing this now wow, but since is was resurrected from the dead since June 2018 I think  these are wonderful images and over cooked, no way..Nicely done.



Thanks!  First time resurrected 



OldManJim said:


> Nicely done - I'm just getting into HDR and what you've done with these images is very good in my opinion.



Hope you share your results!



SquarePeg said:


> Looks really good.  Nice place!  I know what you mean about parents letting their kids run around crazy. I don’t understand that. So obnoxious for other people to have to deal with.   I never expect quiet and serene when there are little kids around but some people are just oblivious to how their children’s behavior impacts others.


Next trip going to the family side with our family.  I may sneak off and get a day pass to the adult's side.   But, I do know the quiet areas and off the beaten paths on the family sides.



photoflyer said:


> The second might be overcooked but it looks tasty.  That is how I would serve it.   Can I have another helping?



Looking at this with fresh eyes, I do think the second one is over cooked.  The pillars are too golden.  The XT2 makes it easy to shoot rapid fire bracketed shots handheld.  I shot several the next trip and I think the HDR bug is out of my system.  Here is a one from the latest trip.


----------

